

Google plotted to give Motorola early advantage over other Android licensees - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/07/google_plotted_to_give_motorola_early_advantage_over_other_android_licensees.html

======
dajmeister
The document in question cites both Motorola and Verizon as an example of this
strategy in action not as exclusive partners "ie. Motorola and Verizon"
(Motorola Droid).

The later releases of the HTC made Nexus one, and Samsung made Nexus S clearly
show that Google wasn't favoring one manufacturer in the long run.

*edit for clarification

------
Steko
There's no date on this document. For all we know that document is from a year
ago and this doesn't say anything other than that Google picked some handset
maker and carrier as an example -- hardly the smoking gun some people are
making it out to be.

------
salem
OK, how is this different to whatever version of Windows Mobile, iOS or
whatever? If you somehow had access to some pre-release version of iOS or
Windows ce/mobile/7/8/9/whatever, you would be under NDA. If Google is working
on some super awesome new features, why would they want Apple and Microsoft
getting a heads up about it months before it's ready for customers to buy as
part of an Android-powered phone? It would be more revealing if they excluded
Android OEMs other than Motorola even if they are building to spec under NDA,
and had no history of leaking like a sieve.

------
yanw
"Plotted"?! why make it sound so nefarious? they choose an OEM and release the
code after the first device hits market.

Florian Mueller is spinning this as news and people are echoing him
unthinkingly. There is nothing new here nor is it any sort of foul play just
the spins of interested parties.

~~~
buff-a
True. But it does demonstrate how a large corporation can negate many of the
benefits of open source, and that Google is one such company doing so.

